# airgun people?



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Any air gunners here? I recently got into it. I have a airforce talonss in 177. Great gun. Looking at getting a 22 bullpup. Been great practice. Popping starlings and other pests out to 50yds. Any other 2coolers into it?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup. Any pics? I have a crosman fury.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is one morning of pesting


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's one I'm in process of building. .25 cal Lother Walther barrel on CO2
.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Thats cool sixshooter. What receiver are you using? You know (or even care) there are tanks that are regulated to help your fps not vary so much. Be sure and post finished product. Maybe even a how to lol.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Love airgunning. I have a Daisy 880 Powerline and Gamo Whisper IGT but I think I'm going to take the plunge and drop a mess on a FX Revolution. I've been wanting to get into pesting for a long time. Too bad we can't pest in city limits because we have a million of those black birds at the local Kroger. We also have a TON of rabbits on our deer lease, they are everywhere! Hopefully I'll get to take a few for the fry pot this year.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

kcliff said:


> Thats cool sixshooter. What receiver are you using? You know (or even care) there are tanks that are regulated to help your fps not vary so much. Be sure and post finished product. Maybe even a how to lol.


The barrel and trigger is the only thing I purchased. I machined all the parts. It's a cross between a Crosman 2400 and Airforce Talon. As for the bottle I'm not ready to go HPA, to costly to get setup. $3 to fill CO2 at Academy. It's shooting 27.8g pellets at 675fps. Right now it's shooting 1" groups at 50yds and I still need to do some tweaking on it.

I also have several 2400's and 2300's Crosman Custom shop guns. I have a couple of the blowback BB pistols too.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

A home made airgun, now that's cool. I wish I had the equipment and the know how to do that. Would love to see the final outcome.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Where is JQ?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I just had my Beeman R1 reconditioned by Pyramid Arms. I haven't even had the time to put the scope back on it.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the FX line of air guns? Definitely got my eye on the Revolution semi-auto. They have a model called the Verminator Extreme that shoots pellets and crossbow bolts, lol. This thing is a legitimate "arrow rifle".


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Go to pyramid air guns,they have a huge selection of air rifles,and good prices.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Texican89 said:


> Where is JQ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


The resident airgun Guru got a job. Sorry Randall couldn't help it.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Pyramyd air is a great place to deal with.
toney look up edgunusa on YouTube he did a review on the verminator. I have no experience with fx but have read a bunch of good things. I like the Royale 400 and bobcat. Bobcat is ugly yes, but has a lot of nice features that are getting good reviews.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've been doing some research and came across the edgunusa guy. He has lots of good videos. Airguns have come a loooong way since I was a kid, wow.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lots of good info here.
http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome site,

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

toneyc said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been doing some research and came across the edgunusa guy. He has lots of good videos. Airguns have come a loooong way since I was a kid, wow.


X2 he has some informative videos and a good website.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I tried...bought 2 Gamo (one varmint hunter, one of their youth models) break barrel models and they diesel terribly. Accuracy is 6" at 10 paces. Terrible results. After 4-5 range sessions and various internet 'fixes' I put them aside for 'future development'...which hasn't happened yet.

I grew up shooting everything from cicadas to sparrows to rats with my old Crossman 760. That thing was great and easily head shot deadly on snakes to 25+ yards with the factory open sights.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

Dang, sorry to hear that. I have a Gamo Whisper IGT and that thing is a tac driver with the right pellet. It's a break barrel too.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

My gamo is ok. Better than a rws 34pro compact I had. Returned it and got a talon ss which I am currently trying to settle in. I have taken a few feathered foe with it.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

PCP's are the best. I have owned several high end break barrels and was never satisfied with any of them. I am building a bullpup out of my Benjamin Marauder .25 The smack it makes on starlings is addictive. Go to tedsholdover.com to watch some fun hunting videos.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

try the 54 classifieds or yellow classifieds -- airgunners paradise if, IF, I repeat IF you already know what you want . 2 benjamin 177, sheridan blue streak 5mm, now a discovery 177 PCP, like it but it is a lot louder than the Marauder


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Finished building my rifle.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I just bought a gamo silent cat beginner rifle I was getting frustrated with tree rats and all I did was carry the new pellet gun in the house and no more tree rats.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> Finished building my rifle.


Awesome looking rifle, could you tell us about it?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a cock barrel gamo for squirrels and a big heavy side lever rws/diana 48 or 56 or something, never shoot it in town, it is really loud.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a small pile of Airguns, both PCP and springers

- DAQ .308 PCP. You could easily kill deer or hogs with it. 
- Daystate .22 PCP
- FX Whisper .22 PCP
- FX Cyclone .22 PCP
- Custom regulated Benjamin pump gun
- FWB124 springer
-FWB 600 side cocker match gun
- Beeman RX2 in .25, 
- Beeman R7
- two refurbished Vintage Sheridans .20
- two sentimental Benjamin pump .177

I have a large tank of 4000psig nitrogen for charging the precharged pneumatics. 

RFA


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> Awesome looking rifle, could you tell us about it?


It has a .25 cal Lother Walther barrel. I'm using a 12oz paintball gun CO2 tank. Before I dissembled it for the anodizing it was shooting JSB's 25.4g pellets at 675FPS. I did some mods to it while I had it apart hope to get a few more FPS. Will find at this weekend it the mods helped or hurt it.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

A word to the wise. You may want to check your Local, State and Federal laws regarding legal targets. The Grackle as over populated as they seem to be are a protected bird and I wouldnt be posting pics of your kills with them in it. To my knowledge the only birds legal to kill year round or at all are English Sparrows, Pigeons, and Starlings. I know there are some rules regarding pest control if they are causing damage to your property but you should check with the local authorities on that.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks bottom. They eat up the local crop and are dealt with accordingly. Good looking out though.


----------

